# How much would you charge......



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

to get the naked lady out of the chimney!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

http://uproxx.com/webculture/2015/01/meet-the-woman-who-stripped-naked-and-got-stuck-in-her-estranged-boyfriends-chimney/












> Homeowner Tony Hernandez said the woman, the mother of his three children, had tried around 5 a.m. to open the door of his home in the 15800 block of Rancho Viejo Drive. When she found it locked she climbed to the roof and attempted to get in through the chimney. That’s when she became wedged inside the 12-by-12-inch chimney. She had apparently removed her clothes to aid her descent.
> 
> Hernandez said he awoke to her cries for help and tried to get her out with an extension cord: “She said, ‘I’m trapped in the chimney.’ So I tried to get her out but it was too hard.”


I guess he tied the cord to her foot? :clap::clap:

Every once in a while I see burglar stories but I can't recall another naked lady one. :thumbsup:

FYI - one of you guys in that area should send a brochure to that homeowner.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Ps - DO NOT date that chick. :jester:


----------



## ttony1324 (Jan 1, 2015)

That's Great love it, yea he's gonna have some chimney work to do, I wonder if homeowners insurance will cover it, hahahahaha


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Funny.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

wow...people are sure weird


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow! Unbelievable how brainless some people are!


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

dom-mas said:


> wow...*people* are sure weird




by "people" you mean *WOMEN*right ?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

In this instance it's a woman but there are tons of guys who do things that just make zero sense at all


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> In this instance it's a woman but there are tons of guys who do things that just make zero sense at all


Like the robber that got stuck in the chimney and died.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Like the robber that got stuck in the chimney and died.


Or the jackass that tried to pull the ATM out of the wall by chaining it to his truck bumper, unsuccessful, and he fled the scene only to leave his bumper and license plate behind! :laughing:

Guys do plenty of stupid thing too...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

How much to charge?

Depends on whether we retain photo and YouTube rights... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I'd do it pro-boner..ahem.. I mean pro-bono. I'd love to get her out of the chimney just so I could look at her.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> I'd do it pro-boner..ahem.. I mean pro-bono. *I'd love to get her out of the chimney just so I could look at her*.



Eeeuuu, yuck, covered in sooth? no way! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Soot.. mud.. oil.. jello.. it all has the same effect.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> I'd do it pro-boner..ahem.. I mean pro-bono. I'd love to get her out of the chimney just so I could look at her.


You are into some circus ****.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

KAP said:


> How much to charge?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on whether we retain photo and YouTube rights... :whistling :laughing:



Ah - your thinking ahead! Niiiiiice!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I can handle the clean up. No charge for tongue bath.&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Interviewed after the incident, the husband stated he's used this entrance before :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I think some would pay to take out the next brick.:devil:

I think Mary Poppins was skinnier...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think the question on everyone's mind is.... bush, or no bush? :tt2:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

This thread is degenerating at an alarming rate


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> This thread is degenerating at an alarming rate


So says the guy from the country that has completely nude adult entertainment clubs?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, behind closed doors. This is supposed to be an all ages forum


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, so how much would Amelia charge?


----------



## GovtContractor (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Yes, behind closed doors. This is supposed to be *an all ages forum*


Yeah, I've noticed the recent hiring of 10 year old brick layer kids...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't get the logic behind the whole thing. If he isn't interested, I don't see a naked ninja chimney sweep routine as a major plus...


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

My first thought... what is my crazy ex doing in California...

Second though... leave that crazy rascal in there a little while.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

hdavis said:


> OK, so how much would Amelia charge?



I have a $1500 a day babysitting tax on projects where the wife hits on my husband during the appointment soooooo ........... I'd say 3k and I'll take Bill and a sledge and get her dumb @ss out if there.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

AmeliaP said:


> I have a $1500 a day babysitting tax on projects where the wife hits on my husband during the appointment soooooo ........... I'd say 3k and I'll take Bill and a sledge and get her dumb @ss out if there.


LOL, you're hired:thumbsup:


----------

